# [Xorg] Fallo al iniciar las X [Solucionado]

## bicho_lasombra

Buenas a todos.

Instalando las X ( no por nada, si no para que la mujer no desprecie Linux por no tener opcion de ver algo "mas" grafico) me esta tirando un error que me lleva loco un par de dias

Mi salida por pantalla cuando hago startx es la siguiente:

```
hostname: Unknown host

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.4008

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 i686

Current Operating System: Linux Gentoo 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP Fri Oct 8 20:35:22 CEST 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Build Date: 08 October 2010  10:21:42PM

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Oct 23 10:25:08 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 60: xterm: command not found

waiting for X server to shut down

```

Ya me pierdo con la configuración, ya que he estado mirando por el resto del foro pero no he encontrado nada sobre esto, o es que no lo he vistoLast edited by bicho_lasombra on Sun Oct 24, 2010 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luciernaga

Al parecer no tienes instalados los Xterms ..

emerge -av twm xterm xclock

Estos tres programas no se instalan automáticamente cuando se emergen las Xs, y solamente son para comprobar que las Xs se instalaron correctamente y funcionan, lo que tendras que hacer es configurar correctamente /etc/X11Xorg.conf según la tarjeta gráfica que tengas instalada ...

Xorg -configure

Este comando te crea un xorg.conf.new en /root para que puedas verificar su contenido y funcionamiento.

Con cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf lo trasladas a su lugar correcto para iniciar los Xterms con startx, a partir de ahí si todo funciona ya podrás instalar el controlador privativo de tu tarjeta gráfica.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## bicho_lasombra

De hecho el Xorg -configure ya lo habia hecho y el copiado del fichero tambien.

Lo que no sabia (y creo que no se nombra en la doc) es del emerge de las xterm

Esta tarde cuando esté por casa lo pruebo, ya que no tengo configurado el router con la SSH

Saludos y gracias

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Quote:*   

> Lo que no sabia (y creo que no se nombra en la doc) es del emerge de las xterm 

 

En este documento esta clarísimo ... http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

Repasa el "Listado de Código 3.7: Iniciando X" tal vez no lo pone tan explícito como mi mensaje, pero es así ...

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## coppiano

Hola, mira paso a comentarte a mi me paso lo mismo hace unos dias

aca https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-847541.html

y es porque en el manual para gente nueva como yo no esta tan claro como parece

lo que hice fue:

desinstale el xorg para no tener problema y empezar de cero con: emerge --unmerge xorg

si no tener la variable hal en /etc/make.conf agregala a USE, poruq eyo no la tenía y la parte de hal la primera vez no la pude hacer lol.

Despues de agregar la variable hal, haces el emerge xorg

seguis el manual hasta la parte "3. Configurando Xorg" y hace solo la parte de HAL, no crees ni configures el xorg.conf; o sea llegas hasta la parte donde dice "El archivo xorg.conf"

ahi proba de poner en consola startx , si todo sale bien listo, porque si seguis el manual parece que tenes que configurar si o si el xorg.conf y en realidad cuando lo configuras automaticamente no se que onda pero te pide el xterm, y por ejemplo a mi tambien me pidio el twm.

A si que para dejarlo claro:

1. desinstala todo lo que hayas instalado

2. agrega hal a la variable USE es /etc/make.conf

3. hace emerge xorg

4. segui el manual hasta terminar de configurar el hal

5. hace un startx  (fijate al hacer esto, no me acuerdo si ves algo, sino para estar seguro instala el xterm y el twm y desp de probar que el startx arranca el xorg los desinstalas)

si todo sale bien esta listo y andando

y desp hace emerge del entorno grafico que quieras KDE, GNOME, etc...

----------

## bicho_lasombra

Gracias por las indicaciones, al final lo he tenido que hacer con xorg, pero por lo menos me funciona y arrancan las X

Voy a emerger Kde a ver que tal va la cosa.

----------

